# Lens adapters for Samsung NX ??



## geonix (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello there

I am undecided wether to go for the new 7D 2 or the NX1. Of course I will wait until December anyway until there are some real-world tests about them but I find the NX1 quite interesting.

Let's say the new Samsung NX1 will be as good as advertised. Is there an adapter with which I could use Canon EF lenses on it? If so, what would be the downsides of such a combo? I have seen quite some reviews of the so highly praised Sony A7 series where they used metabones adapters to use EF lenses on them and in these tests they were quite happy with the IQ outcome.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Oct 7, 2014)

When you are talking about adapters and IQ, it is only relevant, if the adapters use glass elements. It is not the case with NX adapters, so it shouldn't be an issue, but there might be issues when it comes to auto focus.

I have read a review where they experienced some slower AF speeds, when using some EF adapters because of the electronics.

But yes, there is NX to EF adapters. Fotodiox makes one, and I have been happy with Fotodiox products in the past.


----------

